# Your Background Music



## Madeline (May 2, 2010)

Remember the last creepy movie you saw, and how the director runs a scary piece of music in the background when Our Heroine begins to descend the stairs into the basement?

I think we would all be better off if Life Came With Background Music.  Yanno, you go on a blind date...you hear the "Theme From Jaws"...and you'd know not to make plans to see _him _again.

So with that intro, let me ask:

What's your background music atm?

Here is mine:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klIcu7r46Ig]YouTube - Nina Simone - I Put A Spell On You[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4R6nmKjcSeU]YouTube - I Put A Spell On You - Creedence Clearwater Revival[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (May 7, 2010)

Are you trying to seduce me, P F Tinmore?  I might could enjoy that.

_*Winks*_

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WG0VGOpWgmk]YouTube - Til You Drop A Tear // Multifandom[/ame]

Here's my background music for today:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inesNeqZuK0]YouTube - fantasia walt disney's 1940 original movie Nutcracker Suite part1- fairies dancing[/ame]

I am almost done renovating my bathroom, and it is turning out great.  I'm so happy!  My whole POV is tinted PINK today.


----------



## Shogun (May 7, 2010)

today, at least.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgNxAGjgt-Y&feature=related]YouTube - Willie Nelson - Angels Flying Too Close To The Ground[/ame]


----------



## Truthmatters (May 7, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9A9ZQNFNkAA[/ame]




[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xvZTg8RhCs[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (May 7, 2010)

The best concert I have ever been to, Shogun, was Willie Nelson, around 1985.  He was and is a genius.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8A9Y1Dq_cQ]YouTube - Willie Nelson with Ray Charles - Seven Spanish Angels[/ame]

Let's go find a sleazy country bar and get drunky on cheap beer.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VS7NTCjnyCA]YouTube - fantasia; the nut cracker suite (tchaikovsky) 2[/ame]


----------



## hortysir (May 7, 2010)

This was mine when I used to hitch cross-country
Still love listening to it

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKRG-eiDWfY]YouTube - Turn the Page-Bob Seger[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (May 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0S8wBNoiv90]YouTube - The Friends Theme and Sugar Ray[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 7, 2010)

Wadda mean 'if' life came with background music?  You mean everyone doesn't hear background music in their heads pretending they're in a movie as they go about their day?  

(oh, did I say that out loud?)


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgFsiDtC2fk&feature=related]YouTube - Let's Get the Show on the Road - Michael Stanley[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hr7hG5GAfkY]YouTube - Crosby, Stills & Nash - Treetop Flyer (Stephen Stills)[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 7, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vU0JpyH1gC8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (May 7, 2010)

Zoom-boing said:


> Wadda mean 'if' life came with background music?  You mean everyone doesn't hear background music in their heads pretending they're in a movie as they go about their day?
> 
> (oh, did I say that out loud?)



LMAO!

Just for you, Zoom-boing:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zf5DI7aZ_I8]YouTube - WONDER WOMAN... RULE THE WORLD[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (May 7, 2010)

To all the gentlemen who replied thus far: P F Tinmore, hortysir, Truthmatters, Shogun, lemme just say ya'll are evidentially some sexual and sexy Dudes.  Appears some of you have served in the military for us.  

Us Americans thank Gawd for such men and women as you and we say...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhX5ET5PNv8]YouTube - Memorial Day Song "Soldier I Thank You" 2 Million Hits[/ame]

O and BTW.....

We _envy_ all your wives or lovers.  Gawd bless all the families of men such as you.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNSxNsr4wmA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNSxNsr4wmA[/ame]

Well, we can _dream_ can't we?  

_*Winks*_


----------



## hortysir (May 7, 2010)

Now you're just making me blush! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1rdkJz8nxM]YouTube - YOU SPIN MY HEAD RIGHT ROUND LYRICS[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (May 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGOyycNqiWA]YouTube - Ava Gardner - Can't Help lovin´dat man[/ame]

Anyone see the movie "Niagara"?  Recollect the scene with the church bells?  My google-fu fails me, but the sentiment is there -- I adore most Men.


----------



## Madeline (May 7, 2010)

hortrtysir, you are making it VERY hard for me to concentrate on renovating my bath.  How can I be expected to choose the perfect toothbrush holder whilst I am think these thoughts?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-WFNbMohTQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-WFNbMohTQ[/ame]

_*&#9835; &#9834;..never disrespectful cuz his Momma taught him that...&#9834;
*_
I try and live life by these ladies' ideals.  Mebbe there are sexy toothbrush holders?

_*Winks*_


----------



## hortysir (May 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GReng3wsATk]YouTube - Tracie Spencer ''Tender Kisses''(Cristian & Evangeline Mvid)[/ame]


----------



## Big Fitz (May 7, 2010)

Too much soundtrack pop, and not enough movie scores:

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Passion-Christ-Score-John-Debney/dp/B0001ENY6M/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1273277891&sr=8-2"]Passion of the Christ Score[/ame]

That's what I'm currently listening to.


----------



## hortysir (May 7, 2010)

Speaking of theme songs 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhlPAj38rHc]YouTube - Rocky theme song[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (May 7, 2010)

Whoa, hortysir...did I just get dumped?  You aren't that nitwit from Toledo are you? 

_*LQQkS more closely at hortysir's profile*   _

O, _*sighs*......_

I do hate when I log onto USMB and some man just breaks my heart....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZM___d2H1-E]YouTube - You Broke My Heart So I Broke Your Nose - Love Bites[/ame]


----------



## hortysir (May 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-l5FyA3pgo]YouTube - KC & The Sunshine Band - Please don't go (hi quality sound)[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 7, 2010)

A little bit older and a little bit slower.

My background music these days....... Really a bit different.....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJQkZXiFNkw]YouTube - Cathedral- Crosby, Stills & Nash[/ame]


----------



## hortysir (May 7, 2010)

I was just jammin' to some old CSN, earlier!!


----------



## Madeline (May 7, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> Too much soundtrack pop, and not enough movie scores:
> 
> Passion of the Christ Score
> 
> That's what I'm currently listening to.



 I have a blind date tomorrow night, but I keep hearing:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiCB2isZcRM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiCB2isZcRM[/ame]

I cannot decide whether or not this is a good sign.  Votes, please?

LMAO.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_qHU_6Ofc0]YouTube - The James Gang - Funk #49[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_GZIaghqV0&feature=related]YouTube - The James Gang - Walk Away[/ame]


----------



## hortysir (May 7, 2010)

PF


----------



## Madeline (May 7, 2010)

ROFLMAO!

Well, I take your meaning PT Tinmore, but not all of us are in great romances and I kinda sorta......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8x9rtEHtubI]YouTube - George Michael - I Want Your Sex[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tgy0uUTu8wc]YouTube - West Side Story - Maria[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (May 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJqsrBwZVBo]YouTube - Mr Sandman[/ame]


----------



## Big Fitz (May 7, 2010)

Watching "Black Rain" so this would count now:

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Black-Rain-Hans-Zimmer/dp/B000006SYR/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1273283130&sr=8-1"]Black Rain Soundtrack[/ame]

One of Hans Zimmer's first great works, and the pop songs aren't bad either.


----------



## Madeline (May 7, 2010)

Hey PT Tinmore...you seeing anyone atm?

LOLOLOL.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LL9O0B0gzZE]YouTube - Why Don't We Get Drunk and Screw?[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbI9O613hL0&feature=related]YouTube - The Baskerville Hounds - Last Night On The Back Porch (Oh How I Loved Her)[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (May 7, 2010)

Lucky woman, whoever she is.

Got any brothers PT Tinmore?

_*Winks*_

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l457Eg33qJ4]YouTube - Lassie[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 8, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTFF-BaT0MM&feature=related]YouTube - Janis Joplin- Summertime (Cheap Thrills Recording Session)[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL (May 8, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ip-COzs42LQ&feature=PlayList&p=661C46A1A4030930&playnext_from=PL&index=13&playnext=17&shuffle=15143]YouTube - Dropkick Murphy's -Amazing Grace[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (May 8, 2010)

Hummm, it's cold and rainy here today, but I got my a/c fixed for next to nothing, so I'm kinda sorta liking this weather......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voPyc1xsd5s]YouTube - Eddie Rabbit - I Love Rainy Night[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (May 8, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Remember the last creepy movie you saw, and how the director runs a scary piece of music in the background when Our Heroine begins to descend the stairs into the basement?
> 
> I think we would all be better off if Life Came With Background Music.  Yanno, you go on a blind date...you hear the "Theme From Jaws"...and you'd know not to make plans to see _him _again.
> 
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRaMOka3xzo]YouTube - Renee Fleming "O mio babbino caro" Gianni Schicchi[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (May 8, 2010)




----------



## AquaAthena (May 8, 2010)

madeline said:


>



xoxo


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 8, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjfTDPhMdTk]YouTube - IAN & SYLVIA ~ Four Strong Winds ~[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhfirJVkqx8&feature=related]YouTube - Ian and Sylvia - Old Blue[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 12, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ge8zyUDrA6Y&a=Wt4DGovpNvM&playnext_from=ML]YouTube - Anoushka Shankar-Naked[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NDuj-MyVyA&feature=related]YouTube - Norah Jones Live Dont Know Why[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCdL-UD0x3g&feature=related]YouTube - Anoushka Shankar & Norah Jones - Easy[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (May 13, 2010)

Holy Toledo, another Norah Jones fan?  I didn't think many people noticed this angelic, smoky voice.  My kidlet turned me on to her..she's amazing.

How about...:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yq0T6ZeIs7U]YouTube - Leonard Cohen Suzanne[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 13, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Holy Toledo, another Norah Jones fan?  I didn't thik many people noticed this angelic, smoky voice.  My kidlet turned me on to her..she's amazing.
> 
> How about...:
> 
> YouTube - Leonard Cohen Suzanne



Good tune. Nice story.

I was listening to some things by Anoushka when I saw that she did a song with her sister Norah. It is good to see them work together.


----------



## Madeline (May 13, 2010)

How's about....:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPDvGYz1djg]YouTube - WHAT IS AN ICONOCLAST? Wynton Marsalis[/ame]

I saw him perform live, in a tiny dinner theater.  My girlfriend had a ticket because her husband had had to cancel at the last minute.  I almost said no because jazz isn't my bag, but I enjoy almost any live performance, so I went.

Was like a preview of being loved.  I feel cheezy as hell writing that, but it's true.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 13, 2010)

Madeline said:


> How's about....:
> 
> YouTube - WHAT IS AN ICONOCLAST? Wynton Marsalis
> 
> ...



Most music is better live. I could never sit and listen to country on the radio, but my brother was in several local country bands (Jerry Cole and the High Plains Drifters, The Rag and the Rose, Southbound with Shane Phillips) and I really enjoyed going to their gigs.

Do you get out to listen to any locals?


----------



## Madeline (May 13, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > How's about....:
> ...



I used to all the time Down South, because it was easy and cheap.  But the only venues I know of in Cleveland are down in the Flats, and I'm afraid to go there anymore.

It's hard to relax and groove on a set if you're fretful you'll get shot to death after.


----------



## California Girl (May 13, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Za-CCBuNasg]YouTube - Katie Melua: The Closest Thing to Crazy - lyrics 4[/ame]


----------



## California Girl (May 13, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HQETLTmgjg&feature=related]YouTube - Katie Melua: My aphrodisiac is you - lyrics 2[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 13, 2010)

Madeline said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



I think you are being paranoid about the Flats. I have only been there a few times myself though. One was when my nephew was playing at Peabody's with Tracy Marie.





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQzxVa_2JBs&feature=related]YouTube - Tracy Marie - Breakfast in Bed[/ame]

I haven't been out much lately but that will change soon.


----------



## Madeline (May 14, 2010)

I didn't realize you were in Cleveland, PT Tinmore.  So's Conspiracist.  We should gather the locals and go play pool, donca think?

Here's my musical background today:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkTQUtx818w]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd-Free Bird-BBC 1975[/ame]

Onna the greatest hard rock guitar riffs of all time.

You agree?


----------



## Samson (May 14, 2010)

> describes a style of European classical music approximately extending from 1600 to 1750This era is said to begin in music after the Renaissance and was followed by the Classical era. The word "baroque" came from the Portuguese word barroco, meaning "misshapen pearl", a strikingly fitting characterization of the architecture of this period; later, the name came to be applied also to its music.
> 
> Baroque music forms a major portion of the classical music canon, being widely studied, performed, and listened to. It is associated with composers such as *Johann Sebastian Bach, Antonio Vivaldi, Jean-Baptiste Lully, Arcangelo Corelli, Claudio Monteverdi, Jean-Philippe Rameau and Henry Purcell*.



[youtube]pe-MIDDfckw[/youtube]


----------



## Madeline (May 14, 2010)

Oh, lovely Samson.  You must be inna great mood, huh?  This is my fav classical composer:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AG8fTx-UQI]YouTube - Excerpts from The Red Pony by Aaron Copland - youth orchestra[/ame]


----------



## Samson (May 14, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Oh, lovely Samson.  You must be inna great mood, huh?  This is my fav classical composer:




Actually Baroque is not "Classical" music, but the description of music BEFORE Classical.

But I'm glad you like it.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 14, 2010)

Madeline said:


> I didn't realize you were in Cleveland, PT Tinmore.  So's Conspiracist.  We should gather the locals and go play pool, donca think?
> 
> Here's my musical background today:
> 
> ...



Great tune! Love Lynyrd Skynyrd. This is one of my favs.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASxaSpGJmic]YouTube - Call Me the Breeze-Lynyrd Skynyrd[/ame]

Yeah, I went to school in Chagrin Falls. I lived in Tampa for a while and Galveston for a while but I keep ending up back in Cleveland.


----------



## Big Fitz (May 14, 2010)

Here, you can has teh seksie soundtrack:  Moulin Rouge

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHO5KWIMZUo]YouTube - El Tango De Roxanne - Moulin Rouge[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 18, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cri481xXtlU]YouTube - Candi Staton - He Called Me Baby[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9Yssf90XQM&feature=related]YouTube - Patsy Cline He Called Me Baby[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (May 18, 2010)

PT Tinmore, I worry about folks whose background music is Patsy Cline, LOL.  She has a voice like an angel -- if that angel was getting its heart ripped open.  I'm doing okay but today is a "high functioning demand" day.  I hate days like this, being the lazy retired person that I am.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtA7YIFapnY]YouTube - Help I'm Alive by Metric[/ame]

BTW, this is my all time favorite Pasty Cline song:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkkM7K6smQA]YouTube - Patsy Cline - Walkin' After Midnight[/ame]

We gonna get some of the other Cleveland USMB-ers together and play some pool?  I am terrible at it and I pay up when I lose.  A combination you just cannot beat with a stick, huh?


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 18, 2010)

Yeah, but every bar has this one on the jukebox.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iX0zfv8Ov5I&feature=related]YouTube - Crazy - In Memory of Patsy Cline[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (May 18, 2010)

Do bars still have jukeboxes?  That makes me feel a little better, PT Tinmore.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTwtBv5vuus]YouTube - The Black Donnellys-Jukebox scene[/ame]

More seduction has taken place in front of jukeboxes than anywhere else on earth, IMO.


----------



## Barb (May 18, 2010)

[ame="http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRF5ps3ZIGg"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRF5ps3ZIGg[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (May 18, 2010)

My word, Barb!  Joe Cocker is your background music today?  Ferocious woman, you are....may I stand in your shadow?

_*Winks*_

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wr-XlnZalWQ]YouTube - Joe Cocker - Unchain my Heart [1987][/ame]

There are some *stand up wimmin folk *here on USMB.  

Do ya play pool, by chance, Barb?


----------



## Madeline (May 18, 2010)

Okay, it's official.  I'm scared of _both_ Barb _and _Pixie Stix, LOLOLOL.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cf-c_Nq1N3U]YouTube - Carrie Underwood~Killer Looks[/ame]

Can I hang with you ladies?  I wanna look tough, he he he.


----------



## Barb (May 18, 2010)

I loves some Cocker, my theme every day, thanks Maddie  

Here's a little old time / new time blues. 

...but I'm lying...

[ame="http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dkpZhEcaMI"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dkpZhEcaMI[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (May 18, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Okay, it's official.  I'm scared of _both_ Barb _and _Pixie Stix, LOLOLOL.
> 
> YouTube - Carrie Underwood~Killer Looks
> 
> Can I hang with you ladies?  I wanna look tough, he he he.



Nevermind, I just don't think you understand me


----------



## Madeline (May 18, 2010)

PixieStix said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, it's official.  I'm scared of _both_ Barb _and _Pixie Stix, LOLOLOL.
> ...



I'm sorry if I teased you over muchly, Pixie Stix.  You DID pick Pat Benatar, miss.  

Please, can I have another go?


----------



## Coyote (May 18, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKfbVAO6VGA]YouTube - All Souls Night - Loreena McKennitt - Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Barb (May 18, 2010)

It's all good Madeline. You can hang at my place anytime. 

I like this one on a happy day:

[ame="http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tunvwCvu2NY"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tunvwCvu2NY[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (May 18, 2010)

I should think that'd be the MAIN advantage to having one's Own Man, Barb.

_*Winks*_

Thankies for the invite, Ma'am.  Backatcha!


----------



## Madeline (May 18, 2010)

Coyote said:


> YouTube - All Souls Night - Loreena McKennitt - Lyrics



She has a gorgeous voice, Coyote.  Eerie, ethereal, great range...._really _amazing.  

Thankies for the introduction.  I'd never heard of her before.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 18, 2010)

[youtube]L8ZTTsiJupo[/youtube]


----------



## Coyote (May 18, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - All Souls Night - Loreena McKennitt - Lyrics
> ...



You are most welcome - I found her mesmorizing!  If you liked All Souls Night, you might like this one too:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0B7sH5QLyXY]YouTube - LOREENA MCKENNITT THE MUMMERS' DANCE[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 18, 2010)

Sometimes you just feel like classical and classic.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGQVETVVGf0]YouTube - WALTER MURPHY & THE BIG APPLE BAND - A Fifth Of Beethoven[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (May 18, 2010)

I loved loved _loved_ that SFC Ollie.

Thankies!


----------



## Amanda (May 19, 2010)

Madeline said:


> PT Tinmore, I worry about folks whose background music is Patsy Cline, LOL.  She has a voice like an angel -- if that angel was getting its heart ripped open.  I'm doing okay but today is a "high functioning demand" day.  I hate days like this, being the lazy retired person that I am.
> 
> YouTube - Help I'm Alive by Metric
> 
> ...



OMG, someone else that likes Metric!  Emily Haines has a great voice. I'm surprised you hadn't heard of Lorenna McKennit her voice is beautiful too.


----------



## Madeline (May 19, 2010)

I fell across Metric by accident, Amanda.  Was looking for something suitably hectic...but ya, they are terrific.  

I need a Guide to New Music, and this board has proven several people are qualified.  You should do up a thread on "New Music Even Older People Can Enjoy", LOL.

Bet you know a _ton_ of great new artists, miss.


----------



## Amanda (May 19, 2010)

Madeline said:


> I fell across Metric by accident, Amanda.  Was looking for something suitably hectic...but ya, they are terrific.
> 
> I need a Guide to New Music, and this board has proven several people are qualified.  You should do up a thread on "New Music Even Older People Can Enjoy", LOL.
> 
> Bet you know a _ton_ of great new artists, miss.



I dunno... I don't think I'm that girl.

I think too many here are stuck in some kind of time warp where only the music of their generation is "good" music.


----------



## Madeline (May 21, 2010)

Amanda said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > I fell across Metric by accident, Amanda.  Was looking for something suitably hectic...but ya, they are terrific.
> ...



Well, true, us older people do tend to get into ruts, and sometimes we can be a tad nostaligic about the tunes that were playing when we were young and fantabulous like you are now.  But most of us just need some leadership from a younger person.

I'm a huge Michael Buble' freak because I happened to see him on The Graham Norton Show one evening.  There really is no "Top 40" radio anymore, Amanda.  Unless someone _shows _me what's great and new, I may never get to know.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AJmKkU5POA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AJmKkU5POA[/ame]


----------



## Coyote (May 21, 2010)

Sometimes...darkness is the appropriate background when solitude is sung 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1OnCr56JoI]YouTube - Josh Ritter - Idaho (Kent, OH)[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 21, 2010)

Ever get the feeling you are simply Overloaded?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXZMZ-XvvzI]YouTube - They're Coming to Take Me Away, Ha-Haaa - Napoleon XIV[/ame]


----------



## Coyote (May 21, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Ever get the feeling you are simply Overloaded?
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - They're Coming to Take Me Away, Ha-Haaa - Napoleon XIV



Ha!  Love it!  Damn...must spread more rep around


----------



## Madeline (May 21, 2010)

I need a theme song today for "please stop raining shit on me for at least 15 minutes cuz I'm tired and need a nap."

LOL.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqUwsGBDiuU]YouTube - Balto - The Mob Song[/ame]


----------



## Barb (May 21, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48-v5QmBLow&feature=related]YouTube - Deteriorata[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (May 21, 2010)

That was 4:39 minutes of pure glee Barb.  Thankies so much for sharing it!

_&#9835; you are a fluke of the universe....&#9834; you have no right...&#9835; to be here....&#9834;_


----------



## Barb (May 21, 2010)

Madeline said:


> That was 4:39 minutes of pure glee Barb.  Thankies so much for sharing it!
> 
> _&#9835; you are a fluke of the universe....&#9834; you have no right...&#9835; to be here....&#9834;_



Thought you'd appreciate that. Gallows humor is good for dark days, seems to lighten things up when we can laugh at it all.


----------



## Coyote (May 21, 2010)

Todays theme song 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YUuyzQDmjY]YouTube - AC/DC - Big Balls[/ame]


----------



## Barb (May 21, 2010)

Love AD /DC 

[ame="http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvP0uwl3Q6A"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvP0uwl3Q6A[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 21, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOzyJKUk7eQ]YouTube - Kitaro Theme from Silk Road (Live In Yakushiji DVD)[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 21, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSzTPGlNa5U]YouTube - Theremin - Clara Rockmore play "The Swan" (Saint-Saëns)[/ame]


----------



## Amanda (May 21, 2010)

I like dance music and these girls are excellent dancers...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnTyvqYT3Y8]YouTube - 7 years old girls dancing better than Beyonce[/ame]

Let the controversy continue....


----------



## JW Frogen (May 22, 2010)

It is a Wonderful Night; Fat Boy Slim.


----------



## PixieStix (May 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7tmOznUX44]YouTube - I Am Nothing[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 22, 2010)

Amanda said:


> I like dance music and these girls are excellent dancers...
> 
> YouTube - 7 years old girls dancing better than Beyonce
> 
> Let the controversy continue....



I wouldn't call them better than Beyonce......

But yes they are excellent dancers for their age. That's the first time I saw ore than a few seconds of the clip. I thought they were cute.


----------



## Madeline (May 22, 2010)

Amanda said:


> I like dance music and these girls are excellent dancers...
> 
> YouTube - 7 years old girls dancing better than Beyonce
> 
> Let the controversy continue....



They are adorable miss.  But why such sexualized dancing from seven year olds?  

What happened to "Baby Bumblebee"?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHnF-9cpQhQ]YouTube - The Willis Ballet's "Be My Baby Bumble Bee"[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (May 22, 2010)

I don't feel so good today, and so I couldn't find exactly the right song for "I want my Mommy"-itus.

This is all I got:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7SsXLIzocg]YouTube - Lupe Fiasco- I Don't Feel So Good[/ame]


----------



## Barb (May 22, 2010)

This is related to a wholly unscientific survey I'm conducting on female opinion:
Females:
Do you think its past time and then some that the pharmaceutical industries developed a male PMS or menopausal pill
or
do you think we should simply keep dosing their mashed potatoes with our Midol? 

[ame="http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJfFZqTlWrQ"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJfFZqTlWrQ[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (May 23, 2010)

Barb said:


> This is related to a wholly unscientific survey I'm conducting on female opinion:
> Females:
> Do you think its past time and then some that the pharmaceutical industries developed a male PMS or menopausal pill
> or
> ...



Run off with me, Barb.  We were meant to be together.  So what if neither of us has any lezzie experience?  I hear you can watch some instructional videos on the 'net...I bet we could do up a righteous lezzie love affair if we just put our backs into it.  How hard can it be?

ROFLMAO!

I swear you are my evil twin, Barb.  You awe me.

_*Winks*_


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 23, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvj99sK1Gl0]YouTube - Ten years after - I'd love to change to world[/ame]


----------



## Barb (May 23, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> > This is related to a wholly unscientific survey I'm conducting on female opinion:
> ...



Well, Maddie, I'm allergic to even thinking about sushi, so that won't work. 
But, since mom still won't name the father, and grandpa was a bigamist, I could be related to near anyone. Why not you?


----------



## Amanda (May 23, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > I like dance music and these girls are excellent dancers...
> ...



Um... I guess that's what you have to do if you want to win at a national level?


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 23, 2010)

Sometimes ya just want a beer.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvJGs6MhZM0]YouTube - Asylum Street Spankers - "Beer"[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (May 23, 2010)

I feel better but I have very little phone service between now and Wednesday, so my background music today is.....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59GFCsu96P0]YouTube - ARETHA FRANKLIN - CALL ME - 1972[/ame]

I think _all _ you guys would be a trip to hang with.  This USMB has some pretty cool cats on it, eh?


----------



## Big Fitz (May 23, 2010)

I just ripped Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon, Midnighte Oil, The Shamen and a few other albums.  Now listening to Carmina Burana just before bed.


----------



## syrenn (May 23, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2HyiofBNSY]YouTube - MARK SNOW FEAT. NICCI SILL - SCULLY'S THEME[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle (May 23, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9ugkWv173g]YouTube - Batman 1989 Theme[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 26, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQ3amVBypEk]YouTube - Southside Johnny (with Bruce Springsteen) - The Fever[/ame]


----------



## Barb (May 26, 2010)

[ame="http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l38YXrGJxx0"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l38YXrGJxx0[/ame]

I would go alone to see the Dead when they were in the area when  Garcia was still alive.


----------



## Madeline (May 26, 2010)

For the chick I once was, and can still occasionally glimpse:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgmIiQbwTEY]YouTube - Short Skirt/Long Jacket[/ame]

I just love this band.  Anyone ever heard of them before?


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 26, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7nEDckbijg&feature=related]YouTube - Maroon 5 she will be loved [video oficial][/ame]


----------



## Madeline (May 26, 2010)

I pick up cool points from you guys every time I re-read this thread.  

We need a thread on "Musicians You May Not Know Who Are Great".

_*pokes Barb and Amanda*_


----------



## Meister (May 26, 2010)

I could go through life everyday with this music in my background


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwRjCmZ4j9k]YouTube - Acker bilk-stranger on the shore[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 26, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQV9I3Seo2I&feature=fvw]YouTube - Marvin Gaye - Lets Get It On[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (May 26, 2010)

That was such a gorgeous video, Meister.  Thankies...what instrument was he playing?  Some sort of sax?

I miss my Daddy tonight.  I think it's all this talk about Memorial Day, so I give you.....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8tRTZIx298]YouTube - Unforgetable - Nat King Cole[/ame]

I dunno why Nat makes me think of Daddy.  He couldn't sing a lick, as best I can recall.  

Oh well, who cares?  Makes me happy.


----------



## Meister (May 27, 2010)

Madeline said:


> That was such a gorgeous video, Meister.  Thankies...what instrument was he playing?  Some sort of sax?
> 
> I miss my Daddy tonight.  I think it's all this talk about Memorial Day, so I give you.....
> 
> ...



Nope, it's the clarinet


----------



## The T (May 27, 2010)

Check This out guys?

-Praful-

*Sigh*

Wonderful Background Music...

Enjoy...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfNx4xsWxQs"]YouTube - Praful-Sigh[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (May 27, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=663L-GWQdws]YouTube - Love, Reign O'er Me- Pearl Jam[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 27, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8w5LJQ7bvc]YouTube - Michael Stanley Band Lets Get This Show On The Road[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (May 28, 2010)

Beautiful music, guys.  Feeling mellow, so tonight I choose....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFUKK6c_seY]YouTube - Chet Baker "Summertime"[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 28, 2010)

Memorial Day weekend and just talked with the American Legion Commander about the ceremony tomorrow. So........................



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WB76cYS8Ehw]YouTube - Trace Adkins - Arlington[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 29, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpoEmlxUPeQ]YouTube - The Pusher[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (May 29, 2010)

That is one amazing song, PT Tinmore, but I hope it isn't really your background music...quite a lot of sorrow there.

My God we were lucky.  We had absolutely everything for a few years....what other generation can say that?

Here's mine:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCxuRLkrKcs]YouTube - Jace Everett - Bad things + LYRICS (on screen) + SLIDESHOW[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 30, 2010)

Who me?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvGJvzwKqg0]YouTube - Don't Bogart That Joint![/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 30, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNXClKAohMA]YouTube - Carole King- Smackwater Jack[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (May 30, 2010)

Is there anyone our age who did _not_ own that album?  She was brilliant.  Man, that took me back...thankies, PT Tinmore.

Do you by chance recall this:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yq0T6ZeIs7U]YouTube - Leonard Cohen Suzanne[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 30, 2010)

Yes I do. Interesting story.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNsmF9JTpuI&feature=related]YouTube - moondance van morrison[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (May 30, 2010)

The one who got away, huh?  I think most of us have one, PT Tinmore........

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpNdMIAnKko&a=SxCGxGClK3E&playnext_from=ML]YouTube - Roberta Flack - Killing Me Softly With His Song[/ame]


----------



## midcan5 (May 30, 2010)

Lots of good stuff above. I am still a Folk fan, Dylan, Baez, Prine, Goodman, Guthrie, Cohen, Seeger, Collins to name a few, it is words that move me. 

I am not religious today but I still am filled with wonder of that dumb altar boy of long ago, love the music and the hope. For this weekend. 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2sZuJbxi8Y]YouTube - Selah-You Raise me Up[/ame]

"Our age knows nothing but reaction, and leaps from one extreme to another." Reinhold Niebuhr


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 30, 2010)

One of the greats of our time.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inXC_lab-34]YouTube - Stevie Wonder- Signed, Sealed, Delivered, I'm Yours[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDZFf0pm0SE]YouTube - Stevie Wonder ~ Superstition[/ame]


----------



## The T (May 30, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlTT2mPA5BA]YouTube - Tangerine Dream - Love On A Real Train[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (May 31, 2010)

It's Memorial Day, so naturally I thought of the greatest American Patriotic song ever recorded:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_k-6FLfDkM]YouTube - Jimi Hendrix - Star Spangled Banner[/ame]


OMG, I adored this genuis.  I am still blown away by him, all these years later.  What a terrible loss, having him die so young.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (May 31, 2010)

Zoom-boing said:


> Wadda mean 'if' life came with background music?  You mean everyone doesn't hear background music in their heads pretending they're in a movie as they go about their day?
> 
> (oh, did I say that out loud?)



Oh  yeah ,You mean people cant hear it ?


----------



## Madeline (Jun 2, 2010)

Now that _would_  be handy.  Imagine getting on an elevator with your boss, who would like to chew on your ass today.  He picks up that you are radiating the theme from "Jaws" and decides that it might be best to rag on someone else instead, LOL.

BTW, this was my background music today:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKS_Ik5KGqc]YouTube - REM-Can't Get There From Here[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 4, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vo_0UXRY_rY]YouTube - Aerosmith - I Don't Wanna Miss a Thing[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 4, 2010)

Madeline said:


> I think we would all be better off if Life Came With Background Music.
> What's your background music atm?


[youtube]qgpE3r-jcLY[/youtube]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks for reminding me about Hendrix.
I had to zone on Hendrix for a while.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TZeCntatHQ&feature=related]YouTube - Jimi Hendrix Red House Live Stockholm 1-9-69[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rf-Mtd2A1DI&feature=related]YouTube - Jimi Hendrix - Stockholm - The Wind Cries Mary (live 1967)[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

Hendrix was a genuis, no doubt about it.

Something about hot, muggy summer nights seems to call for.........

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYrVwGxlcFA]YouTube - John Lee Hooker - Hobo Blues[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't know about the rest of you but today has been more like:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TS9_ipu9GKw&feature=PlayList&p=83FB5600B7E233FF&playnext_from=PL&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival - Have you ever seen the rain?[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 5, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4R6nmKjcSeU]YouTube - I Put A Spell On You - Creedence Clearwater Revival[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 5, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gf7H2kJ11Vs&feature=related]YouTube - Kristine Jackson - Another Day Music Video by todd v[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 5, 2010)

This was sort of my "lucky song" at a time ago....  We had a short airstrip in Bumpus Virginia..  It was a little risky taking off with a plane loaded full of extra tanks full of gas.
Once in a while I clipped the tree tops on the climb out....  That 402 and this song served me well...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVor2Xm8qg0]YouTube - Apocalypse Now Helicopter Scene : Gimme Shelter[/ame]


----------



## ZippyDippyDoo (Jun 5, 2010)

FIFA 2010 World Cup commercial. Enjoy 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6861QSFzFo[/ame]


----------



## ZippyDippyDoo (Jun 5, 2010)

*World Cup Theme Song, 2010*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-Eokd-Ih1c[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (Jun 6, 2010)

Damn yes, SFC Ollie.  It's raining so hard here I almost think I'm in Florida.  Humidity and pollution -- what a treat for the lungs.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6ZVpZqistk]YouTube - Rain Choir - Perpetuum Jazzile is an a cappella jazz choir from Slovenia.[/ame]

O well, at least it's a great excuse for not painting the bedroom this weekend.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 9, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcY5SQECqks]YouTube - J.J. Cale - Crazy Mama (Studio)[/ame]


----------



## Barb (Jun 9, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> YouTube - Kristine Jackson - Another Day Music Video by todd v



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to P F Tinmore again.


----------



## ZippyDippyDoo (Jun 9, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_HXUhShhmY]YouTube - Her Morning Elegance / Oren Lavie[/ame]


----------



## ZippyDippyDoo (Jun 9, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfLhnkme2mE]YouTube - "Classical Medley" By Buddy Greene (HARMONICA)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 10, 2010)

I think I will make this my background music forever

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZeyokS-v44&feature=related"]YouTube - Collapse the Light Into Earth PORCUPINE TREE[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 16, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2HcuP2Zs58]YouTube - "LEMON TREE - Mellow Motif" (Official Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 16, 2010)

Barb said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - Kristine Jackson - Another Day Music Video by todd v
> ...



I can't help it. I love this up and coming, multi-talented artist.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTUgpMhsymM]YouTube - Ohio City Blues & Brews Fest ~ Kristine Jackson Band[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 11, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1Ln2Y_fCas]YouTube - Anoushka Shankar Grooving[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEDCsuhSb_Q&feature=related]YouTube - Anoushka Shankar Project - Zurich 2007 II[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 11, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWnmCu3U09w]YouTube - 2001 A Space Odyssey Opening[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (Jul 11, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9DFsvAi0V8]YouTube - You Turn The Screws - CAKE[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwVcyxWl4FQ]YouTube - Cool Blue Reason - CAKE[/ame]

I haven't liked a new band this much in ages....Cake, new album "Prolonging the Magic".


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 12, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcyHwLLyC1M&feature=related]YouTube - Collage (Japanese instrumental music group) - "Dohbutsu no Kohshin (Animal Parade)"[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (Jul 12, 2010)

In honor of Gilbert's hissy fit over LeBron:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TLLcvWeiKw]YouTube - Del Shannon Runaway[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (Jul 12, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> YouTube - Collage (Japanese instrumental music group) - "Dohbutsu no Kohshin (Animal Parade)"



This is beautiful, P T Tinmore.  You have great taste!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 12, 2010)

Madeline said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - Collage (Japanese instrumental music group) - "Dohbutsu no Kohshin (Animal Parade)"
> ...



Thanks. I haven't heard Runaway in years, thanks. Cool tune.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 12, 2010)

We have heard from India and Japan. What' next?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KTmEkxGCnc&feature=related]YouTube - ESNCM Film[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3T6czwkCA8s&feature=related]YouTube - Palestine Orchestras-Winter Concerts Tour 2008.[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (Jul 12, 2010)

Wonderful!  Thankies!


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 12, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HK_TXfKfyag]YouTube - Cowboy song Thin Lizzy[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWu05SLrS8g[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8SAK-i_GWo[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (Jul 12, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDolGOLPzdo]YouTube - Thin Lizzy-Jail Break[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy (Jul 12, 2010)

I like my background music to be a little Hardcore...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQGFMJSIXqI]YouTube - Killswitch Engage - This is Absolution[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (Jul 12, 2010)

Tom Clancy, you are a headbanger?  I would never have guessed.  Man, that was loud!


----------



## Tom Clancy (Jul 12, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Tom Clancy, you are a headbanger?  I would never have guessed.  Man, that was loud!



Oh yeah, but I don't have Long hair where i would belong in Van Halen, haha, But yes, I love Metal.. 

Actually I pretty much enjoy anything..

For Example, my favorite Alternative band in Incubus, they aren't mainstream and they love their fans, not to mention their music is Amazing..  Check them out. 

And yeah, I've been to 1 of their Concerts here in NC a couple years ago.. They were amazing live.  Right now they're in Germany can't wait for them to come back to the States.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 16, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CD_gVSypMQ&feature=related]YouTube - Evanescence- Bring Me To Life Live! (2003)[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDqBzuh-DIg]YouTube - Anaïs Mitchell - Hadestown (A Folk Opera)[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (Jul 16, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWXcjYNZais]YouTube - Lovin' Spoonful - Summer In The City[/ame]

OMG I am sick of the heat, PT Tinmore.  Aren't you?


----------



## sparky (Jul 16, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEP_dPN3Haw]YouTube - Gregg Allman- I'm No Angel[/ame]


----------



## eots (Jul 16, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeoQI-SwI5w]YouTube - Danzig - I'm The one[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Jul 16, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HkL8GuU9_0]YouTube - Westlife - I Have A Dream[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 16, 2010)

OMG I am sick of the heat, PT Tinmore.  Aren't you?

Amen to that. Low 90s every day and no A/C at work.

I wonder if it is this hot on Kelleys Island?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Fzr1U1YVIY]YouTube - Kristine Jackson performing "Teach Your Children"[/ame]

Or down at the Rock Hall?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNNAI_SGTd0&feature=related]YouTube - The Carolina Chocolate Drops at the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame[/ame]


----------



## Barb (Jul 16, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAgceen153I]YouTube - The Beatles - Blackbird[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5BJXwNeKsQ]YouTube - Tom Petty - Learning To Fly[/ame]


----------



## Barb (Jul 16, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-2lMstw6qs]YouTube - The Beatles- Dear Prudence[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 17, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjfTDPhMdTk&feature=related]YouTube - IAN & SYLVIA ~ Four Strong Winds ~[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y89rmBlNAx4]YouTube - Ian & Sylvia - Tomorrow Is A Long Time[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 17, 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSvlJe1mwlw"]YouTube - Tom Petty and The Heartbreakers - "Something Good Coming" [Official Video][/ame]
I'm watching the water*
Watching  the coast
Suddenly I know
What I want the most

I know that look on your face
But  there's somethin' lucky about this place
And there's somethin' good  comin'
For you and me
Somethin' good comin'
There has to be

And I'm in for the long run
Wherever  it goes
Ridin' the river
Wherever it goes


----------



## Madeline (Jul 17, 2010)

O, beautiful music guys.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 17, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8FlmXla0Pw&feature=related]YouTube - Shirley Bassey - Big Spender (From "Divas Are Forever" DVD)[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqNcyFNMfLM]YouTube - Shirley Bassey - GET THE PARTY STARTED - Music Video[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 19, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQemvyyJ--g&feature=related]YouTube - "Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairy" on the Glass Armonica[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Jul 19, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VzUETZBvsw]YouTube - "Feels Like Today" - Rascal Flatts Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (Jul 19, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDU9FP5_B2M]YouTube - Gene Vincent - Be-Bop-A-Lula[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMuWmC5urcI]YouTube - Last Kiss - original hit[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 23, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qi9sLkyhhlE&feature=fvsr]YouTube - Spinning Wheel - High Quality Version[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8v96P_AXzto]YouTube - Blood,Sweat & Tears-God Bless The Child(1969)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Jul 23, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7H7xbv3OwYA]YouTube - NSMRA - March 12, 2010[/ame]

Half Way Up- Clint Black


----------



## Madeline (Jul 23, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RPkJeziNyI]YouTube - Bob Dylan - Thunder On The Mountain[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 24, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVAnlke_xUY]YouTube - Van Morrison - Into The Mystic (Original Version)[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (Jul 24, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaCodgL9cvk]YouTube - Snoop Dogg featuring Pharrell - Drop It Like It's Hot[/ame]

LOL!  I wonder how old Snoop Dog is now.  Ain't there some sort of age limit on rapping?

I'm beginning to run out of songs about "it is too freaking hot", he he he.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 4, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0Cjcqo2soE&feature=related]YouTube - Lost State of Franklin--"Clint Eastwood"[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 4, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNaK_nBp2Yc&feature=channel]YouTube - Carolina Chocolate Drops - Genuine Negro Jig [HD][/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjyw-nW0D90&feature=related]YouTube - Carolina Chocolate Drops - Your Baby Ain't Sweet Like Mine [HD][/ame]


----------



## Madeline (Aug 15, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FreJv-QABXA]YouTube - John Mayall with Albert King - Stormy Monday[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 16, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pafY6sZt0FE&feature=related]YouTube - Grateful Dead - Truckin'[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 16, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wci-tuggO_M]YouTube - LINDA RONSTADT "Desperado" '77 Atlanta[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (Aug 16, 2010)

You always choose such great tunes, PT Tinmore.

Hope your week is a good one.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZLAvCgV80s]YouTube - Carole King - Tapestry[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 16, 2010)

Carol King. One of my favorites.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqjF5w4fRQM]YouTube - Carole king - Smackwater Jack[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (Aug 16, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQZmCJUSC6g]YouTube - Carly Simon - You're So Vain[/ame]

There's no one like these women now, PT Tinmore.  Why is that, do ya think?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 16, 2010)

But then again.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIkoSPqjaU4]YouTube - Jefferson Airplane - Somebody To Love[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (Aug 16, 2010)

Uh huh, brotherman......


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 16, 2010)

Here is a current singer I like.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAsVDEXwH08]YouTube - Mary Bridget Davies[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 16, 2010)

She toured with the Big Brother and the Holding company.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-Swg0BLClY&feature=related]YouTube - BIG BROTHER & THE H. CO. @ ROTR 8-22-2008 "Piece Of My Heart"[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (Aug 16, 2010)

She's got a great voice, PT.  Did ya hear her live  here in Cleveland?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 16, 2010)

Madeline said:


> She's got a great voice, PT.  Did ya hear her live  here in Cleveland?



Not yet, but I plan on it when they let me out. My family that is.

BTW, it is PF.

Paul Francis Tinmore.


----------



## Madeline (Aug 16, 2010)

O, dang PF...I am sorry.  Where do you go to hear live music?  The Flats?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 16, 2010)

Madeline said:


> O, dang PF...I am sorry.  Where do you go to hear live music?  The Flats?



I have only been to the Flats a couple of times. I usually go to some place in the burbs. I lived in Chardon (actually Aquilla Village out in the middle of nowhere) for a while but I moved back to Cleveland now and getting my life shuffled back together.


----------



## Madeline (Aug 16, 2010)

Sounds as if you are on the east side.  

*Cuddles* to the Tinmore family for getting it together.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 16, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Sounds as if you are on the east side.
> 
> *Cuddles* to the Tinmore family for getting it together.



I have always been an east sider. Grew up in Russell and went to Chagrin Falls school.

I live with these. They keep me busy.






I never thought I would have fuzzy headed granddaughters but it doesn't matter. they are great kids.


----------



## Madeline (Aug 16, 2010)

OMG they are gorgeous!  I'm jealous...I have no grands yet.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 17, 2010)

Madeline said:


> OMG they are gorgeous!  I'm jealous...I have no grands yet.



That's OK. I didn't have any until five years ago now I have seven.

It kinda hits you like a truck.


----------



## Madeline (Aug 17, 2010)

SEVEN?????

Good grief!

Ain't it amazing how life turns out?


----------



## Tom Clancy (Aug 17, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ItqVgaTIjI&feature=autofb]YouTube - Harder Better Faster Stronger (Alive 2007 Radio Edit) video[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (Aug 17, 2010)

Is that techno?  It is fun stuff, Tom.  You must be having a good evening.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 17, 2010)

Madeline said:


> SEVEN?????
> 
> Good grief!
> 
> Ain't it amazing how life turns out?



My number two son has one and one on the way. My number three son married a girl who had two from a previous marriage and then had one. And my daughter has these three.

They add up fast.


----------



## Tom Clancy (Aug 17, 2010)

It's technically called "House" But Techno is ok 


lol, It's been a good day, went to look at some Trucks since I'm trading mine in, and went out to dinner and met my parents there, so yeah it was good for a monday night


----------



## Madeline (Aug 17, 2010)

PF, techno = disco, ya think?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 17, 2010)

Madeline said:


> PF, techno = disco, ya think?



How about retro techno?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ULysgphJtE]YouTube - Crazy mechanical music machine[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (Aug 17, 2010)

My ears!  My ears!  

Ya coulda warned me, PF.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 17, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUypi5nCbY0]YouTube - Trance Techno House Dome Space Club Disco Music New CD! Dancefloor Give me Dreams/RockTheDance[/ame]

BTW, Aquilla Village.
http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q...B2RNFA_enUS208US208&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl


----------



## eots (Aug 17, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYvj7oeIMCc]YouTube - Love of the Loveless - Eels (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (Aug 17, 2010)

The original is still the best IMO.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZCtgFmQvjQ]YouTube - bee gees - more than a woman[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 17, 2010)

Madeline said:


> The original is still the best IMO.
> 
> YouTube - bee gees - more than a woman



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UII7RA2rIm4]YouTube - Wild Horses - Funky Poodle[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (Aug 17, 2010)

LOL!  I love it!


----------



## Modbert (Aug 17, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdiCJUysIT0]YouTube - Neil Young - Rockin' In The Free World[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 17, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgFsiDtC2fk&feature=related]YouTube - Let's Get the Show on the Road - Michael Stanley[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 17, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRu93TEcSl8]YouTube - The Ides Of March - Vehicle (1970)[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (Aug 17, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUiTQvT0W_0]YouTube - Sinead O'Connor - Nothing Compares 2 U[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 17, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEmCiWGY6_k]YouTube - The Nitty Gritty Dirt Band/For Singles Only[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (Aug 17, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKXk0lSr4tI]YouTube - ABBEY LINCOLN & MAX ROACH[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 17, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lkb1R_yif9I&feature=av2n]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - Dazed and Confused (Supershow 1969)[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 18, 2010)

I like this one better.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2OO3vuk3r4]YouTube - Abbey Lincoln: Throw It Away[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 18, 2010)

Tom Jones makes me LOL 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvmyTZEqlo8&feature=related]YouTube - Tom Jones - She's a Lady[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 18, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLgmlWRxhwk&feature=related]YouTube - Chris De Burgh - The Lady In Red[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uvy-t_N8YS0&feature=related]YouTube - Kenny Rogers - Lady (HQ Audio)[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wRCWcQVSJI&feature=related]YouTube - Joe Cocker - You are so beautiful (HQ Audio)[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fC04ZZploBE]YouTube - Eric Clapton- Wonderful tonight (with lyrics)[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efVJTTQhqq4&feature=related]YouTube - percy sledge when a man loves a woman.[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBM_srNAOk8&feature=related]YouTube - Maroon 5 She Will Be Loved lyrics[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 19, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C00ffeNR5zw]YouTube - I WANT TO KNOW WHAT LOVE IS - FOREIGNER - (1984)[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 28, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6HLTBwCFO0]YouTube - Tin Pan Caravan: Anais Mitchell- 1984[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy (Aug 28, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYS1XFMvJhY]YouTube - Sara Bareilles - Vegas - Live at the Fillmore[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 29, 2010)

Not Youtube, but...

Ebonee Arielle on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 29, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FReGLY2lLuY&feature=related]YouTube - Ray Brown Trio feat. Regina Carter (violin) - Lady Be Good[/ame]


----------



## Missourian (Aug 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oS1NfjLkdSM[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 14, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5DrKBNS8so[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (Oct 14, 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ne614zXSxCI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ne614zXSxCI[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy (Oct 14, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ttv7-TqCE8Y&feature=autofb[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 14, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDZFf0pm0SE[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (Oct 14, 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qe1ScoePqVA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qe1ScoePqVA[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 14, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOFwfPL54aY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 14, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_qHU_6Ofc0&feature=related[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_GZIaghqV0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 14, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8H52d6tVUuU[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 15, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PN_YjM4V4fc[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 19, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtdLl05UcRU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (Oct 19, 2010)

You know such cool artists P.T. Tinmore.  Are there blues bars in Cleveland?  Any on the West Side?


----------



## PixieStix (Oct 20, 2010)

Madeline said:


> You know such cool artists P.T. Tinmore.  Are there blues bars in Cleveland?  Any on the West Side?



Scene Magazine is free all over the city, and there is the house of blues, downtown


----------



## Madeline (Oct 20, 2010)

PixieStix said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > You know such cool artists P.T. Tinmore.  Are there blues bars in Cleveland?  Any on the West Side?
> ...



You can also friend Scene on facebook, Pixie Stix...great paper.  But alas, I still cannot name a blues bar on the west side and I have people coming in from out-of-town.  Downtown appeals to me not-at-all.  Sorry.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 31, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WM7-PYtXtJM[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 31, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArOS_WsT1tw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## eots (Oct 31, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDPFlS_wnow[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 31, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zt9GuAmRoo0[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 31, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3Nq48sHF8M&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (Oct 31, 2010)

eots said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDPFlS_wnow



O, eots!  That was genius!  I &#9829; it!  

Thankies.


----------



## Crow (Nov 1, 2010)

Madeline said:


> You can also friend Scene on facebook, Pixie Stix...great paper.  But alas, I still cannot name a blues bar on the west side and I have people coming in from out-of-town.  Downtown appeals to me not-at-all.  Sorry.



Its called the house of blues, but its not really a blues club at all. I saw GWAR there in October. Gwar are NOT a blues band, like at all.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlZQYZZtAHk[/ame]

Oh, and do you ALWAYS post in a blue book antiqua font? How...annoying of you. Im removing it, just on the principal of the matter. Deal with it.


----------



## Crow (Nov 1, 2010)

Oh, thats not my theme song BTW. I cant think of a really GOOD one atm, so I will settle for an above average one.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXNpJu_aFfU[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (Nov 1, 2010)

Welcome to USMB, Crow!  Hated your song, BTW...LOL.

Today my background music is.....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bV7mDnI16h8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bV7mDnI16h8[/ame]


----------



## editec (Nov 1, 2010)

When I was a kid my background theme was this

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZldHDOCNgo[/ame]

Then in the middle of it it was more like this

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WD0WVL-HjE[/ame]

Now that I'm semi-retired and doing something I really enjoy doing it's more like this:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1h1oRP7FfBw[/ame]

All in all, no complaints.


----------



## Madeline (Nov 1, 2010)

That Rascals video was charming, editec.  Thankies!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 7, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efRUfWvpX3Q&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 8, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6vyTM_qJAE[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 11, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Drkuph3JK0E[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 11, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcbEcwIyorE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 11, 2010)

For today!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGqUa0AgET4[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Nov 12, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8OOWcsFj0U[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (Nov 12, 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVL4IAKA9Lc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVL4IAKA9Lc[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Nov 12, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FglAuyrrsA8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Crow (Nov 12, 2010)

My background music for the night because I was supposed to go see this band in concert tonight but am lacking the funds....10 bucks. Yeah, Im poorer than dirt. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPk2_G0Pn9o[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (Nov 12, 2010)

Crow said:


> My background music for the night because I was supposed to go see this band in concert tonight but am lacking the funds....10 bucks. Yeah, Im poorer than dirt.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPk2_G0Pn9o



Aw, Crow I am sorry.  If you were local to me, I'd spot you.  Can't you touch your Mommy for the cash?  We live for just such occassions...makes us feel needed still.


----------



## Crow (Nov 12, 2010)

Id only feel right about letting you loan me the money if you went to the show with me. Oh yeah, id totally guilt you into going to a metal show with me. "Oh, well if you wont go with me then I will just stay home...all alone...bored. No, its not your fault....not exactly." 

And my...Mommy? Lol, no.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 12, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NK2Lx_gSr5k[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (Nov 12, 2010)

Crow said:


> Id only feel right about letting you loan me the money if you went to the show with me. Oh yeah, id totally guilt you into going to a metal show with me. "Oh, well if you wont go with me then I will just stay home...all alone...bored. No, its not your fault....not exactly."
> 
> And my...Mommy? Lol, no.



Crow, I am 57.  I am not going to a metal show (but I adore that you think you'd like to take me, he he he).  Is it too late to buy you a ticket online?  You can repay me by donating the $10 to the Salvation Army when you have it.


----------



## goldcatt (Nov 12, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Crow said:
> 
> 
> > Id only feel right about letting you loan me the money if you went to the show with me. Oh yeah, id totally guilt you into going to a metal show with me. "Oh, well if you wont go with me then I will just stay home...all alone...bored. No, its not your fault....not exactly."
> ...



Aw c'mon Maddy, broaden your horizons. 

My background music tonight:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvxLRwZEx1c[/ame]


----------



## Barb (Nov 16, 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fogCYiAqEY&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fogCYiAqEY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 16, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0zhjsWzxvA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 16, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwHFIZTAym4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Barb (Nov 16, 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4y-RzVGrHg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4y-RzVGrHg[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Nov 18, 2010)

Would hope that I would always choose to do it MY WAY. I do what I have to do, I go with who I am. I sometimes bite off more than I can chew. But all in all, I have no regrets, they led me to where I am today   [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LHMTxd5eDw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 18, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8U9Lqki7Y9k[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 19, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UHeuY5iAuc[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 21, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgoPl35n_AY[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema (Nov 22, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBkKA5jo2mk[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgsm7SCNaHE[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 22, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3voGI4_KgmM[/ame]


----------



## Barb (Nov 23, 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-2lMstw6qs"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-2lMstw6qs[/ame]


----------



## Barb (Nov 23, 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzuvbgKpzQE&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzuvbgKpzQE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Madeline (Nov 23, 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDKyj35ew0E"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDKyj35ew0E[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 5, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPk11AugG4c[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 6, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uS870zCCAwM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 7, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ax7PoQd0euk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 7, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJEY9LecV5k&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 7, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzGx_XzxDeM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema (Dec 8, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UJY5zxy6NQ&feature=related[/ame]


Sleep in the fire, in thorns and decay
Dreams and desires they have all been a waste
I'm getting closer, so close to awake
So close to what life's been, yet still so far away

Dancing through days...
where the pain ascend in a thousand ways
Dancing through nights...
where the darkness strikes me from inside
Dancing through life...
where its strife enshrines all my desires
Dancing through death...
a dance with the devil and a flirt with the dead

Leaving the fire, abandon the flames

Lost in denial, all your life's been in vain
Life growing colder, it's closing in on you
I know you're going down, but there's no more I can do

Calm me down to the sound of my insanity
Voices screaming, astral dreaming
A mental symphony...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 10, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBxjVgogq0w&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 10, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jeg-jT7MnEs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 10, 2011)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNCDHNsjtgY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## shintao (Jan 11, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Remember the last creepy movie you saw, and how the director runs a scary piece of music in the background when Our Heroine begins to descend the stairs into the basement?
> 
> I think we would all be better off if Life Came With Background Music.  Yanno, you go on a blind date...you hear the "Theme From Jaws"...and you'd know not to make plans to see _him _again.
> 
> ...




For background music I want it non-vocal so I don't have to concentrate on it, and exciting, yet relaxing and not off in cyberspace.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SN9202vp2rQ&playnext=1&list=PL1386E9E4A90F8AD2&index=5[/ame]


----------



## Kalam (Jan 11, 2011)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEC8nqT6Rrk"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEC8nqT6Rrk[/ame]


----------



## Mr. Sauerkraut (Jan 11, 2011)

cluseo - Gewinner

Cluseo - Gewinner (winner)

All in all, what they say, there's something to all the things they say
No matter who comes, no matter who goes, no matter, it doesn't matter
I believe nothing, I believe in you, do you believe in me, I believe I do that too
I ask myself, I ask you, but I don't ask: "Do you ask yourself too?"

I am, you are, we are in the process to loose ourselves
Am I, are you, are we in the process to loose ourselves?
I am, you are, we are in the process to loose ourselves
Am I, are you, are we in the process to loose ourselves?

It maybe works easier than easy, easier than the things that were
Easier than easy, it's not far from here to the things that have not yet been
Do you search for me, than I search for you, is the temptatiopn big enough
I'll allow this, come, allow it, come, let's do it one more time
I don't give up, do you come with me, do you come with me to face each other?
Does nothing come to your mind? Come, don't replace, come, don't fluster and get calm
From: http://lyricstranslate.com


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 12, 2011)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txOo9T1jn5Y[/ame]


----------



## shintao (Jan 12, 2011)

I ran across this Omar Akram who has a host of nonvocal music at YouTube.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QHThUTaK6g[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 21, 2011)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImBT0ChjhkI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Mr. Sauerkraut (Jan 22, 2011)

@pf tinmore

allanah miles: she´s been a one-hit-wonder here (germany). Did she make a bigger career in the usa?


----------



## JBeukema (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 30, 2011)

Mr. Sauerkraut said:


> @pf tinmore
> 
> allanah miles: she´s been a one-hit-wonder here (germany). Did she make a bigger career in the usa?



I don't think so. I don't recall her getting a lot of air play. However, I have never seen a juke box without Black Velvet.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 30, 2011)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6A2QkgMvTtM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema (Mar 16, 2011)

Oooh, oooh
Oooh, oooh

With your feet in the air and your head on the ground
You try this trick and spin it, yeah
Your head will collapse
And there's nothing in it
And you'll ask yourself

Where is my mind x3

Way out in the water
See her swimmin'

I was swimmin' in the carribean
Animals were hiding behind the rocks, yeah
Except the little fish
But they told me, he swears
Tryin' to talk to me to me to me

Where is my mind x4

Way out in the water
See her swimmin'

With your feet in the air and your head on the ground
Try this trick and spin it, yeah
Your head will collapse
If there's nothing in it
And you'll ask yourself

Where is my mind x4

Way out in the water
See her swimmin'

Oooh, oooh


----------



## JBeukema (Mar 21, 2011)

I dont come from nowhere
there aint no place call my home
even in a crowd
where i still feel all alone


 I dont come from nowhere
there aint no place call my home
even in a crowd
where i still feel all alone


comes by the inside into all the human ways
looking at society is like looking at its rage
theres no time for reality
wen everything is fake
trying to prove me wrong with every single move i make

as i look out to the night time sky 
signals send but still theres no reply
and right now im still on my own

 I dont come from nowhere
there aint no place call my home
even in a crowd
where i still feel all alone

everything i see somehow ive seen it all before
trying to renatain myself wen everythings apart
coming for them from the center of my brain
passed a million years now and still they cant explain


as i look out to the night time sky 
signals send but still theres no reply
and right now im still on my own

go!

i dont come from nowhere
i dont come from nowhere
i dont come from nowhere
i dont come from nowhere
[FONT=arial, helvetica][FONT=arial,helvetica]
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 1, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZln1_5H2G4&feature=related]YouTube -[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 24, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sddUqOgBIpI]YouTube - Josh Thompson - Won&#39;t Be Lonely Long[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 25, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFlVi9MHpDc]YouTube - Art Of Dying - "Die Trying" - Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## locomotion13 (May 13, 2011)

listenin to BEYONCE run the world
RADIO FOR THE PEOPLE - "Broken Record"
Lady GAGA - "Edge of Glory"

what about u?


----------



## locomotion13 (May 13, 2011)

oh I forgot i also like new pop music


----------



## locomotion13 (May 13, 2011)

here it is if you wanna check it out:

website: "RADIO FOR THE PEOPLE"
"Broken RECORD"

Check it out, love these guys!!

[youtube]i3cv5X8NmQg[/youtube]


----------

